# Whitman got a Nizmo collar! Review w/ pics!



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

I ordered this collar from Nizmo last monday (July 24th) and 10 days later (today) it arrived in the mail. Ordering from Nizmo was super easy! So here are some pics and my thoughts about the collar. Enjoy!

Right off the bat as soon as I opened the package and took it out, my first thought was "Wow! This collar is awesome!" The collar is smooth and not stiff at all, yet very strong and tough.










The hardware is very nice and very heavy duty. It will definitely last!










I love the elastic keepers! There's no velcro on the end like Whit's older Stillwater collar which is good because it would fray bad and ruin the collar. The elastic keepers are SOOOOO much better!!










The stitching, front and back, is very good and is double stitched in areas that are likely to be stressed (along the hardware and ends).










4 ply! Soft material means it has a much higher chance of not irritating the skin, but the 4 plys means that it's going to last and hold up to everything.










When I opened the package, he knew it was for him. His tail was going nonstop!










A little out of focus, but that's why I like the elastic keeper! The end of the collar doesn't go all the way through, so I just slide the keeper over the hardware to keep it down. No one likes flaps!



















Little bit of a GQ pose, looking off to the side haha.










Eyes were focused on a bird lol










Nizmo collars sure look good in action!!










Needless to say, I am very happy with this collar. Trevor made an awesome product at a very affordable price which was delivered in an efficient time :thumbsup: I recommend it to everyone! Up next will have to be a working harness for some drag work and a cool new leash to match the collar 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!! He looks great in red 

Nice job Trev, it looks sick!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He looks fantastic in it.  Trevor does great work.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!!! He looks great in red
> 
> Nice job Trev, it looks sick!!!


Yeah, I'm starting to think red is his color haha.



EckoMac said:


> He looks fantastic in it.  Trevor does great work.


Thanks!! 

I'm sure Trevor will like the review, after everyone talking about them I had to get one and I'm glad I did. So awesome!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Eric, that is awesome, Whitman looks stunning in his new collar, and I have to agree about collars from Trevor, they are outstanding


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks amazing!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

It looks great!Red is a good color for him


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Gotta Love Nizmo collars he made me a believer the quality is excellent and they hold up like they should. Your boy looks fantabulous!!! in that new collar  Such a handsome boy!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Collar looks great on your dog, nice pics.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments ladies


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome!! Looks great. I like that color combo!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Freddie! Lol you're avatar is hilarious!! Haha


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

I love it! I think they should make a dog issue of GQ just for Whitman 

Loki has been begging his momma for a blue Nizmo collar...she just needs to get of her butt and make some money hahah


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha thanks for the captions, lol love the GQ one 

Is that the 2 inch or the inch and a half? How tall is your pup? (sorry trying to decide between the 2 myself, lol)


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow man I'm not sure what to say. Thank you sooo much for your feedback. I'm glad you like it. Makes my day when someone has something good to say about our collars. I feel very blessed to have customers/friends like you and everyone else that posted in here. I didn't start this business for money or anything. I did it for the dogs, their safety, and for the owners. Its awesome to see dogs wearing something I've worked so hard for.
I believe red is definitely his color. It looks really good on him, nice and clean. But he could make scrap nylon look good lol
Thank you for posting this thread, it means a whole lot. I love when people post up what they purchased from us.
Looking good man


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

wow that collar looks awesome on your hound!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow the red on blk looks awesome on him. I had two of his collars. One I gave as a gift and one I kept. I never thought how nice the red would look on a blk dog. My husband is going to be mad but I'm going to have to order another one soon. lol Beastley has 5 collars so far. How many collars does a dog need? As many as I can buy without my husband noticing lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Beautiful collar! Is that the seatbelt material?


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

ames said:


> hahaha thanks for the captions, lol love the GQ one
> 
> Is that the 2 inch or the inch and a half? How tall is your pup? (sorry trying to decide between the 2 myself, lol)


Thanks ames  Yeah, its the 2 inch. He's a big boy, about 21 inches at the shoulder and 60lbs. His neck is around 18-19 inches I think.



Nizmo said:


> Wow man I'm not sure what to say. Thank you sooo much for your feedback. I'm glad you like it. Makes my day when someone has something good to say about our collars. I feel very blessed to have customers/friends like you and everyone else that posted in here. I didn't start this business for money or anything. I did it for the dogs, their safety, and for the owners. Its awesome to see dogs wearing something I've worked so hard for.
> I believe red is definitely his color. It looks really good on him, nice and clean. But he could make scrap nylon look good lol
> Thank you for posting this thread, it means a whole lot. I love when people post up what they purchased from us.
> Looking good man


Thanks Trev  You make awesome stuff!! Working harness and a leash is next on my wish list, so I'm going to hit you up again when I got a little extra money 



DirtyD said:


> wow that collar looks awesome on your hound!


Thanks D!! 



PerfectPit said:


> Wow the red on blk looks awesome on him. I had two of his collars. One I gave as a gift and one I kept. I never thought how nice the red would look on a blk dog. My husband is going to be mad but I'm going to have to order another one soon. lol Beastley has 5 collars so far. How many collars does a dog need? As many as I can buy without my husband noticing lol.


Haha I know what you mean!! I'm keeping my boy's old Stillwater collar as a back up and one I'll use when we go swimming. I wouldn't want to mess this one up, its too nice haha. I'm also probably going to order a super nice leather collar for when we gotta dress up nice  God, if I spoil my dog this much, how am I going to be when I finally have kids?? :hammer:



Shes Got Heart said:


> Beautiful collar! Is that the seatbelt material?


Yup! 4 plys of the seatbelt material and the black is some pretty tough nylon I believe.

Thanks for all the kind words everyone  :hug: :hug:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## jdawg (Apr 26, 2011)

Just looked at your collar gallery! Can't wait to get my girl one! Have a great day my friend!


----------

